# Weird Nippon Kogaku lens hood (and step-up ring?) Info please...



## MadisonWI (Sep 11, 2013)

[h=2]Hello,

I Recently found a Nippon Kogaku marked accessory that seems to be a lens hood, that comes in two pieces, with a nice cap for the rear threads? 

I can't seem to find another like it online or on eBay, and I can't figure out which lens it was designed to go with?

The Nikkor-S 5cm f1.4 has 43mm threads, but the shape of the hood seems more telephoto?

Here's my eBay post with pictures and a description: Nippon Kogaku Tokyo Lens Hood Step Up Ring Adapter Nikon 43mm 57mm S2 Camera | eBay

Any information is much appreciated.

Thanks![/h]
PS: Sorry for double posting this. I couldn't figure out how to delete the first posting in the "Nikon" forum.


----------



## epatsellis (Sep 28, 2013)

It's for the Nikkor-Q 135 3.5 RF lens, I had one in chrome. The hood is also a series filter holder. When reversed on the lens the cap makes sense. I had one in leica m mount, i'll see if I still have any pix of it. 

(Edit) found a pic,


----------

